# Should I worry about my son?



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

I think that I'm getting paranoid because of this IBS thing, but still I want to ask.Should I worry that my son (5 years old) usually has sticky and loose BMs? but he usually has 1-2 BMs without any complains. Sometimes (very rare) he says that he feels pain in stomach, but it happens only while he is sitting on a toilet and I didn't see that he has constipation or urgency problems as well. So should I worry that he has some stomach problems (or IBS)? Or is it just me getting paranoid because of my IBS?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> So should I worry that he has some stomach problems (or IBS)? Or is it just me getting paranoid because of my IBS?


I wouldn't worry .. he sounds blissfully normal.







BUT>>>ANYtime you have concerns like this.. PLEASE let your pediatrician know. It isn't worth getting upset or worried over.


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks BQ! I knew that you will answer I will discuss it with my GP when I will visit her.P.S. this night was horrible for him. It seems to me that he ate something wrong or got stomach flu, because he vomited three times this night and had watery BM and this morning also said that he has pain in stomach, but he still was willing to go to school


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wow you have a trooper for a son! My kids are like that too... STILL want to go to school even though they are ill!They did that when they were little and to this day.. they still hate to stay home and miss classes!Mirmak.. he is only 5 and he is still at that age when they are being exposed to all kinds of new germs at school. So you are right, it is quite possible that he has picked up some bug. Just watch him and make sure he has enough fluids in him. And by all means give the Doctor a call if you have ANY questions. I sure hope the lil guy feels better real soon!


----------



## MIRMAK (Sep 27, 2009)

BQ said:


> So you are right, it is quite possible that he has picked up some bug.


Most probably it is a case. Because he slept whole evening and night yesterday and his temprature was around 38 degrees, but he hasn't sneezing or coughing or any other signs of normal flu. Today we decided to leave him home, even he still wanted to go to the school!Thank you for your support, I really appreciate it!


----------

